# Wynne AR F B&T HW+ 8months



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

I received this email but this is out of our area. Can anyone help?

From: [email protected]
Subject: German Shepherd - Wynne Arkansas
Date: Saturday, September 26, 2009


Dear German Shepherd Rescue -

My name is Kathy Norris and my husband and I operate the Wynne Animal Rescue Shelter. We are located about 45 minutes south of Jonesboro, Arkansas. We consider ourselves a no-kill shelter. Our dogs come mainly from the City Kennels of Wynne - WHO EUTHANIZE after 5 days if the dog is a stray or if we cannot take them. However, on some dogs, we beg and plead and they will hold them for at least 2 weeks till we can make room. 

They have a German Shepherd Female, around 8 months old that is so beautiful. She tested positive for heartworms. We do treat heartworm dogs, but at the moment we are packed and her time is running out. We have several dogs we are treating right now, so it will be down the road before we could get her. 












I am sending you pictures in hope you can help this precious girl! I know all shelters and rescue are constantly full. If you cannot take her, please send me other emails or groups that I may contact. She is just too precious to be put down! Just let us know - THANK YOU!


Kathy
Wynne Friends of Animals
http://www.wynnefoa.com
870-238-2362 (H)
870-238-WOOF (Shelter)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Wynne AR F B&T HW+ 8months*

Hope someone can help her, looks to be healthy other than the HW.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Wynne AR F B&T HW+ 8months*

Bumping this gorgeous girl for a chance to get out!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Wynne AR F B&T HW+ 8months*

Any news?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Wynne AR F B&T HW+ 8months*


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Wynne AR F B&T HW+ 8months*

beautiful girl..bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Wynne AR F B&T HW+ 8months*

Bump


----------

